# mouse recipies



## mousekid98 (Apr 7, 2012)

hi all i was wondering if you have any mouse recipes what they like ie liver/kidney cake and could you put how to make it.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I like to stuff my mice, and roast them over a fire on a spit. Baste them with coconut water and you're good to go.


----------



## mousekid98 (Apr 7, 2012)

lol


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Im so confused.... lol


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm right there with you, R.

Mine are stuffed every night, so I'd skip that step and go directly to the roasting, with a touch of garlic.


----------



## mousekid98 (Apr 7, 2012)

I MEANT RECIPIES FOR MICE NOT MICE RECIPIES LOL


----------



## kittygirl991 (Sep 16, 2011)

XDDDD

Well you could make a banana cake- Like mash some bananas up with some flour... Or the same but with a small amount of peanut butter instead of bananas... Ive never tried this but you could ^^


----------



## mousekid98 (Apr 7, 2012)

k ill try it


----------



## kittygirl991 (Sep 16, 2011)

Hope it works and they like it ^^

Also what you could try is search on google: Homemade hamster treats- Most things that hamsters can eat mice can too ^^

But try to keep the sugar to a minimum


----------



## mousekid98 (Apr 7, 2012)

ok sugar to a minimum


----------



## Little Whiskers (Apr 13, 2012)

Just want to jump on board and ask.... you mention peanut butter. I feed this as a treat to my rats but I'd been lead to believe that peanuts were not good for mice. Are they fine to eat nuts of any kind could you tell me please?
Thanks,
Nikkie


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

The reason some folks avoid peanuts is simply that peanuts can mold easily and sneakily. Peanut butter often has a lot of sugar, too. Natural peanut butter should be totally fine.


----------



## bw89 (Jul 26, 2011)

I saw this, its for multis but i though i was quite funny. Is it ok to give to mice?






For those who cant be bothered to watch its a mealorm burrito that the guy gives to his multis for easter lol


----------

